# Shocks... Stupid Question Of The Day!!!!!



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I ordered some Rancho shocks from an online store. They just came in today and I took them out of the box and noticed that they're compressed completely with a zip-tie holding them. 

I can stretch them all the way out and push them all the way back in, but they stay in... Am I missing something? Aren't they supposed to push themselves out after being compressed????

2008 Tundra


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I ordered some Rancho shocks from an online store. They just came in today and I took them out of the box and noticed that they're compressed completely with a zip-tie holding them.
> 
> I can stretch them all the way out and push them all the way back in, but they stay in... Am I missing something? Aren't they supposed to push themselves out after being compressed????
> 
> 2008 Tundra


.....a couple hundred pounds of wheel, tire and suspension....

.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

They should come back out at a fairly rapid pace.

Here's a video I found...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Bilstens I got for my 250 had zip tie but pushed out with force when cut. Are all 4 like that?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like they're broke.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have lifted and lowered a few vehicles in my time. All the shocks I have ever cut the packing strap off of have rebounded. What model rancho's are they. 

Might be ford rancho's (joke for those who have a ford with factory rancho's)


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Some shocks are not gas charged. What model?


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

They are hydraulic shocks. That's why they don't rebound. You should have got gas filled shocks.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you guys, it seems they are not gas charged shocks. I will be exchanging them tomorrow.
Thanks for all the help, I learn something new.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Go to shockwarehouse.com and key in make model year. 
It will give you options for shock models.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The only shocks that self expand are gas charged shockes. If they are not gas charged, they stay in whatever position you set them. They are dampers, not springs after all.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

cgd said:


> They are hydraulic shocks. That's why they don't rebound. You should have got gas filled shocks.


This...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Well while I got you guys posting, what is the difference, and can I use the ones that are not gas charged? I have no idea about this stuff. I went to autoanything.com and keyed in my truck model.
I was hoping for some decent shocks for towing and light off-roading. I could send them back and get the ones that I need, if these aren't it. I just don't want to mess up my truck.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

First, you won't mess up your truck. :spineyes:

I installed Bilsteins on my F250 and actually find them to be a little harsh riding/stiff when unloaded and I sometimes get the rear end bounce (also called rear-end bounce). In certain conditions they ride great, in others a pebble feels like a speed bump! Then again, I am also running the OEM Michelins which have something like a 10 ply sidewall and stiff as hell. Might need to add 250-500 lbs and keep some weight in it but that's a whole different topic of discussion. 

They (bilsteins) are a great shock and absolutely loved them on my F150 and Bronco as well as friend's trucks who put them on (Chevy Silverado HD and F-150). 

Don't let me scare you on the F250 with Bilsteins because from what I have heard from my friend who's a diesel mechanic at a fleet services dealership (Ford) he will tell ya for some reason, certain years/builds just ride different and have subtle differences than others with virtually identical suspension setups. Sort of like the notorious death wobble that is so common with solid front axles - the 2010's with the 6.4's don't have much issue, yet the 2011's (6.7) are a little more prone to have some front end shake, whereas the 2012's don't - yet when you peel it all back, the steering systems are pretty much identical. 

That said, I have heard from several places like 4 Wheel Parts and Shock Warehouse the basic no frills shocks can actually ride better on the super duties. One guy said it perfectly, sometimes less is actually more (referring to the chepaer shocks sometimes having a better ride).


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Look here. www.shox.com


----------



## shunter2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just received a new set of Bilsteins from AJUSA today. Hope to install them tomorrow. These guys had the best prices that I could find plus free shipping.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

I personally would return them and get the gas shocks.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

cgd said:


> I personally would return them and get the gas shocks.


I did that today, and they gave me a store credit, so I got new shocks and a K&N air filter. Should be good to go now.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I put Bilstein on my F250 and thought that was the best...also the most expensive. I came to find out it was good only if I went off road or carry very heavy load, which I rarely, if ever, did. Eventually I replaced it with the Monroe for 1/3 the cost and it rode a whole lot nicer on paved roads.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

mas360 said:


> I put Bilstein on my F250 and thought that was the best...also the most expensive. I came to find out it was good only if I went off road or carry very heavy load, which I rarely, if ever, did. Eventually I replaced it with the Monroe for 1/3 the cost and it rode a whole lot nicer on paved roads.


What was the issue - Guessing the ride was too harsh with the bilsteins? I have heard the Monroe's have quite a good ride for those harsher riding setups.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I did that today, and they gave me a store credit, so I got new shocks and a K&N air filter. Should be good to go now.


Be careful and don't over or under oil that K&N.

I personally don't like oiled filters. Over oil them and you create some problems with the sensors (especially the MAF). Under oil them and you let abrasives into the combustion chamber.

There are high quality paper and cloth filters that give you the same airflow and particle protection without the downsides.

Glad you got the shock situation worked out.


----------

